# Flat Skiff 14



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

yes, and you should probabaly go to their forum and look through some of the build threads.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

You'd be shortening the life span of your boat without it for sure. The only 14 footer of theres you could prolly do not use glass for the bottom is the Indian river skiff. If your plans are the FS14 then you better use glass on the bottom. Glassing the bottom will be the best thing you've done for any ply boat period! An S&G boat....it's prolly manditory per designer's plans I'd bet.


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought that it would be best to glass the bottom but the epoxy kit they sell for the FS14 does not have the cloth.

I've looked through their forum extensively and feel good about the project. Thought I'd ask over here.

Thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They have a forum over there: register and post the question so the designer can answer your question.

Logic says that you can add it with no issues but when you are building from an architects design it is best to ask them. Not to mention, your post might help someone else out in the future.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the FS 12 plans and the 12 has a lamination schedule that has the bottom glassed. The 14 is a bigger boat and has a higher HP rating so I cannot imagine it would not be glassed. I just looked at the kit and I bet the 10 yards of woven that is listed is it. According to their web site:

Here is what is included:

3 Gallon SilverTip Kit
(2 Gallons Laminating Resin & 1 Gallon No-Blush Hardener)
1.5 Quart kit of GelMagic adhesive
1.5 Quart kit of EZ Fillet
1.5 Quart QuickFair fairing paste
Biaxial tape 6 oz. 6" wide: 100 yards
Woven cloth 9 oz. 50": 10 yards

Swamp


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks! interestingly the woven cloth is not listed for the FD14. Must be a mistake


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm an idiot. I listed the kit for the FS12. The FS14 uses 50" wide 12 oz biaxial fabric. So you should have gotten that in your kit. I'm sure they will send it out ASAP if it was left out. They are big on customer satisfaction.

For the FS14:

4.5 Gallon SilverTip Kit
(3 Gallons Laminating Resin & 1.5 Gallons No-Blush Hardener)
1.5 Quart kit of GelMagic adhesive
1.5 Quart kit of EZ Fillet
1.5 Quart QuickFair fairing paste
Biaxial tape 6 oz. 6" wide: 110 yards
*Biaxial fabric 12 oz. 50": 20 yards*


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm still in the planning stages. Hopefully I can start building mext year. I hope to drive to Vero and get a kit. mImusedmto visit there a lotmuntil,family moved.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah got ya. I thought you had already bought the kit. So to answer your initial question yes the kit does come with cloth(12 oz biaxial) to fiberglass the outside of the hull. Be aware pretty much no one comes away without using more epoxy than listed in the BOM. I'd pick up 2-3 more gallons because of wastage and or adding "stuff" like running glass all the way up the sides, floors, hatches, etc. Any extra is to have around anyway and it has a substantial shelf life.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Slow down guys. The Flat Skiff (FL series) is a whole different critter than the Fast Skiff (FS series) on Bateau. The Flat Skiff is a flat bottom displacement hull that can be rowed or handle a small motor at displacement speeds. The bottom isn't sheathed in glass because it isn't designed to go fast. It is one of their entry models because it is so easy to put together. The Fast Skiff is a mod vee planing hull and most definitely requires glass on the bottom.

12a10,

Please clarify. We may be jumping to conclusions because the Fast Skiffs are a more popular hull on this site. If you were indeed looking at the Flat Skiff, make sure it is truly what you want/need. Displacement hulls are fine on farm ponds, but if you need to cover any significant distance you probably want a planing hull of some sort.

Nate


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

Right now I'm just looking for something to put around lakes ... a happy time on the water relaxing.

Is the Fast Skiff much harder to build?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Most people don't think so.  Lot's of folks build the FS12 or FS14 as their first Bateau boat.  If it were me I'd build the Fast Skiff12/14, Indian River 15, or the Flats Stalker 18.  But those just meet my usage requirements.  The Fast Skiff 12 or 14 are really versatile little boats IMO.  You could probably put a cheap electric trolling motor on the 12 and scoot along nicely by yourself.  The 14 just has more room and capacity.  The Indian River 15 has a flat bottom but is still a planing hull.  I just don't see the V hull on the Flast Skiff being any more trouble though.  The Flats Stalker is just a cool boat however it has all of the advantages and drawbacks of a narrow technical polling skiff (not everyone's cup of tea) but not really any more challenging to build if you keep it simple and go with the hard chine.  The GF series is also popular as a first.  I just think cheap used aluminum Johns are a dime a dozen and would rather build something else.  But that is all subject to personal preferences, you should build what you want. YMMV

You are right Nate, I just jumped to the conclusion that he was talking about the FS series probably since that is what I would do.  Major reading comprehension fail on my part.  Sorry 12a10.  Been a bad ADD day since my morning went differently than I had planned (see my Osborn thread in the Bragging Spot).


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't be scared of any of the simple Bateau powerboat builds.  The FS series, the Swift Canoe and the Indian River skiff are straightforward and incredibly adaptible.  They are only a bit more challenging than the Flat Skiff.  The jon boats and garveys are simple also, but I agree with SwampSkiff.  If I wanted a jon boat, I'd buy an aluminum and be done with it.  The pangas, Texas Sled and Phantoms are a bit tougher.  I wouldn't tackle them as a first project if possible.

You goal right now is to putt-putt around your lake.  If that is all you ever do, the Flat Skiff might be perfect for you.  It is worth noting that a planing hull can still putt-putt around, but you have some speed to run around if necessary.

Good luck.  The planning and scheming and dreaming are the fun part.

Nate


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------

